# Trooper Paul F. Barry



## Gil

*State trooper injured near Plainville-Wrentham line*

*State trooper injured near Plainville-Wrentham line*

WRENTHAM, Mass. -- A state trooper is hospitalized after an early morning accident on Route 495 in Wrentham. 
A state police spokeswoman calls the unidentified trooper's injuries serious, but did not know his exact condition.

The crash happened in the northbound lane near the Route One-A exit, tying up traffic throughout the morning commute.

-------------------------------------

_(CBS4)_ _WRENTHAM_ A state trooper was rushed to the hospital early Thursday morning with serious injuries after a crash on Route 495 in Wrentham.

It happened on the northbound side of the highway near Route 1A around 4:30 a.m.

It's unclear what caused the accident and it is not known if weather was a factor. A white truck was also involved. That driver's condition is unknown.

The unidentified trooper was trapped in his cruiser for awhile.

He was rushed to Milford Hospital and was transferred to UMass Memorial Medical Center in Worcester.


----------



## rg1283

*Re: State trooper injured near Plainville-Wrentham line*

*State Trooper Dies In Accident On I-495*

*Victim's Identity Not Released*

POSTED: 11:01 am EDT June 15, 2006
UPDATED: 11:29 am EDT June 15, 2006
Email This Story | Print This Story
*BOSTON -- *A state police trooper died in an accident during the morning commute on Interstate 495 north in the Wrentham stretch early Thursday.A police cruiser and a truck were involved in the crash. The trooper's identity and that of the truck driver were not immediately released.The accident occurred near Route 1A, and significant delays were reported as motorists used Route 24 and Interstate 95 as alternate routes._Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: State trooper injured near Plainville-Wrentham line*

May he rest in peace.

Prayers for his famly, friends and fellow troopers.


----------



## 4ransom

*Re: State trooper injured near Plainville-Wrentham line*

condolences to his family, friends, and fellow troopers


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: State trooper injured near Plainville-Wrentham line*










WCVB

Emergancy units respond to an accident that killed Trooper Paul Barry when his cruiser and a truck collided.

*Story by thebostonchannel.com*

A Massachusetts State Police Department trooper was killed Thursday in an accident on Interstate 495 north in Wrentham.

Trooper Paul Barry, 39, of Franklin, died in the accident at about 4:45 a.m. when his cruiser collided with a dump truck.

Officials said that the truck was parked in the breakdown lane, and that Barry's cruiser clipped the side of the truck, which was unoccupied at the time of the crash.

"Trooper Barry was transported to Milford Regional Medical Center and later pronounced deceased. Trooper Barry was a six-year veteran of the department," Massachusetts State Police Col. Mark Delaney said. "On behalf of the department, we extend our deepest sympathies to the Barry family.

Barry was married with seven children.

"He was all about his family. He was a great guy," said fellow Trooper Paul Fernandes.

The accident occurred near Route 1A, and significant delays were reported as motorists used Route 24 and Interstate 95 as alternate routes.

Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## girlcop21

*Trooper killed in I-495 crash*

By Mac Daniel
Globe Staff

FRAMINGHAM -- Trooper Paul F. Barry, a six year veteran of the Massachusetts State Police, was killed in a motor vehicle crash early this morning on Interstate 495 northbound in Wrentham.

State police said that around 4:45 a.m., Barry's marked state police cruiser drifted into the breakdown lane and struck an unoccupied GMC dump truck that was parked in the breakdown lane. Barry was transported to Milford Regional Medical Center and was later pronounced dead.

"On behalf of the men and women of the Massachusetts State Police I extend our deepest sympathies to trooper Barry's family,'' said Col. Mark Delaney. Barry, 39, is the father of seven children and was assigned to the state police fleet section at Fort Devens.

The cause of the crash remains under investigation.


----------



## akman75

*Re: Trooper dies in cruiser accident*

God Bless his memory. My thoughts and prayers are with his family, friends and fellow officers.


----------



## Pacman

*Re: Trooper dies in cruiser accident*

Go with God Paul. My co-workers (WPD) and I wish your family friends and co-workers well in the trying times to come.


----------



## TPRSERG

*Re: Trooper dies in cruiser accident*

Paul will be greatly missed. I saw him just a few months ago at Fleet and he was also my classmate. 
In memory of Paul,
"First Platoon, second to none, Ready to train, ready to run. Second and Third can only dream of being part of our hardcore team." 
We'll miss you Paul. God bless and thank you to everyone for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Guest

Paul, Rest In Peace


----------



## no$.10

Sad. Very, very sad.

Condolences to his family.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Trooper dies in cruiser accident*

Paul, May God bless your soul (even if you were in first platoon).

http://cbs4boston.com/video/[email protected]


----------



## dave7336

*Re: Trooper dies in cruiser accident*

God bless Trooper Barry and his family. Our thoughts and prayers go out to him, his family and the his fellow members of the State Police


----------



## EOD1

*Re: Trooper dies in cruiser accident*

my prayers go out to his widow and seven children, & to all his fellow troopers.


----------



## EOD1

R.I.P. Trooper Barry.


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC

*Re: Trooper dies in cruiser accident*

God Bless Trooper Barry and his family


----------



## Badge 2

*Re: State trooper injured near Plainville-Wrentham line*

condolences to his family, friends, and fellow troopers
My heart goes out to his family (7 kids) My department will immediately start wearing mourning bands.


----------



## cmagryan

*Re: Trooper dies in cruiser accident*

What a beautiful family. God watch over them at this sad, sad time.


----------



## mannysaba

*Trooper Paul Barry Killed in Crash*

I just read about the news of Trooper Paul Barry. Does anyone have any details about the crash? The paper says his cruiser drifted into the break down lane during the early morning hours. Maybe he was exhausted and fell asleep. Guys, I am sorry for your fallen Brother and my thoughts and prayers go out to his wife and children. RIP Trooper Barry.


----------



## kwflatbed

Related To Story



 ​​
*RESOURCES*​
State Police Statement
Trooper Dies Of Injuries


----------



## sulldog6

God Bless Trooper Barry.
Condolences to his family, friends, and fellow troopers.


----------



## jgl518

*Trooper Barry*

Our thoughts and prayers go out to the Barry family.


----------



## no$.10

There is a memorial fund:

*The Children of Trooper Paul F Barry Memorial Fund*

*Bank of America*

*80 Franklin Village Drive*

*Franklin Ma. 02038*


----------



## FIVE-OH

Being a Franklin resident and having the honor of meeting Paul I can say it is truly is a sad day for the MSP as well for anyone else who has ever had the pleasure of meeting Paul. Paul your job here is done, and we thank you and will miss you. R.I.P


----------



## KozmoKramer

Rest in Peace Trooper Barry.
May God Bless You and Your Family.

_"I never dreamed it would be me,_
_My name for all eternity,_
_Recorded here at this hallowed place._
_Alas, my name, no more my face._
_"In the line of duty", I hear them say:_
_My family now the price to pay._
_My folded flag stained with their tears;_
_We only had those few short years._
_The badge no longer on my chest,_
_I sleep now in eternal rest._
_My sword I pass to those behind,_
_And pray they keep this thought in mind._
_I never dreamed it would be me,_
_And with heavy heart and bended knee,_
_I ask for all here from the past:_
_Dear God, let my name be the last."_


----------



## badgebunny

I do not know Trooper Barry, but my condolences to his family, friends, and the entire state police. The more officers I get to know the harder it becomes to hear of such tragedies. 

Kozmo...beautiful poem.


----------



## MA218

RIP Trooper Barry. 

My condolences to his family, friends and the MSP


----------



## frapmpd24

My prayers and condolences go out to Trooper Barry's family, friends, and co-workers at the Mass State Police.


----------



## kwflatbed

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Trooper Paul F. Barry 
*Massachusetts State Police
Massachusetts*
End of Watch: Thursday, June 15, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* 6 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, June 15, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Trooper Paul Barry was killed when his north-bound patrol car drifted into the breakdown lane of I-495 and struck a parked dump truck in Wrentham. The truck was unoccupied at the time.

Trooper Barry had served with the agency for 6 years. He was survived by his wife and seven children.

Agency Contact Information
Massachusetts State Police
470 Worcester Road
Framingham, MA 01702

Phone: (508) 820-2300

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## Chree

*Final Inspection*

*The Police Officer stood and faced God,








Which must always come to pass. 
He hoped his shoes were shining, 
Just as brightly as his brass. *

*"Step forward now, you policeman, 
How shall I deal with you? 
Have you always turned the other cheek? 
To My Church have you been true?" 
*

*The policeman squared his shoulders and said, 
"No, Lord, I guess I ain't. 
Because those of us who carry guns, 
Can't always be a saint. 
*

*I've had to work most Sundays, 
And at times my talk was tough. 
And sometimes I've been violent, 
Because the world is awfully rough. 
*

*But, I never took a penny, 
That wasn't mine to keep... 
Though I worked a lot of overtime, 
When the bills got just too steep. 
*

*And I never passed a cry for help, 
Though at times I shook with fear. 
And sometimes, God, forgive me, 
I've wept unmanly tears. 
*

*I know I don't deserve a place, 
Among the people here. 
They never wanted me around, 
Except to calm their fears. *

*If you've a place for me here, Lord, 
It needn't be so grand. 
I never expected or had too much, 
But if you don't, I'll understand." *

*There was a silence all around the throne, 
Where the saints had often trod. 
As the policeman waited quietly, 
For the judgment of his God. 
*

*"Step forward now, you policeman, 
You've borne your burdens well. 
Walk peacefully on Heaven's streets, 
You've done your time in Hell." *

*~Author Unknown*

*Rest in Peace Paul.*


----------



## Robert35

My Condolences to his family, His extended family, friends, and fellow troopers


----------



## Dr.Magoo

Rest in Peace Trooper Barry. Your time on the streets of hell are over, you may now patrol heaven. May God bless you, your family and the MSP family.


----------



## GMACK24

Rest in Peace 
http://odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18331
The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .























Trooper Paul F. Barry 
*Massachusetts State Police
Massachusetts*
End of Watch: Thursday, June 15, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* 6 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, June 15, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Trooper Paul Barry was killed when his north-bound patrol car drifted into the breakdown lane of I-495 and struck a parked dump truck in Wrentham. The truck was unoccupied at the time.

Trooper Barry had served with the agency for 6 years. He was survived by his wife and seven children.

Agency Contact Information
Massachusetts State Police
470 Worcester Road
Framingham, MA 01702

Phone: (508) 820-2300

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

http://odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18331


----------



## CHROMECOLT357

If Anyone From Msp Could Keep Us Updated On How To Make Donations To The Family It Would Apprecited. My Condolences To Trooper Barry's Friends, Family And Brother Troopers.


----------



## Chree

I believe Bank of America is accepting donations. The preferred branch is in Franklin, MA, but I believe you can donate at any branch. It is set up for his children.


----------



## evanbr33

CHROMECOLT357 said:


> If Anyone From Msp Could Keep Us Updated On How To Make Donations To The Family It Would Apprecited. My Condolences To Trooper Barry's Friends, Family And Brother Troopers.


A memorial fund has been established: 


The Children of Trooper Paul F. Barry Memorial Fund
Bank of America
80 Franklin Village Drive
Franklin, MA 02038

RIP Trooper Barry, you will be missed brother Trooper.


----------



## Portable81

Rest in peace Trooper Barry. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

- Officers of the Monson Police Dept.


----------



## NHTrooper

From your brother and sister troopers north of the border, our deepest sympathies for this loss to the Barry family and his State Police family. Our prayers are with you during this difficult time. 

New Hampshire Troopers Association


----------



## bluej511

Hello Massachusetts State Troopers and other officers of the law.

I work at MHQ as a service technician and heard about the very sad news as soon as i arrived at work in the morning, and i didnt realize until later in the day that someone told me it was the trooper who was always with "PJ" inspecting cars here at MHQ then i remembered that Trooper Paul F. Barry was always the one with a smile on his face.

My heart and soul are with his family and friends and all you troopers, God needed a Massachusetts State Trooper by his side.


----------



## tazoez

RIP Trooper Barry. My thoughts and prayers go out to your family and the Massachusetts State Police.


----------



## Vino5SJ

R.I.P Trooper Barry. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## OldNancy

Rest in Peace Brother. You will not be forgotten.


----------



## Gil

I was in the station this morning when the initial call for the crash was dispatched, you could tell by the voice of the responding trooper that this was going to be a sad day for the Massachusetts State Police. 

Trooper Barry you are in our thoughts and your family and fellow troopers are in our prayers. Rest is peace brother as your tour of duty is now complete. May God watch over you and your loved ones.

Attleboro Police Department


----------



## PBiddy35

My thoughts and prayers go out to seven children who lost their father and the protector who now tours in heaven.


----------



## LA Copper

On behalf of your fellow Massachusetts officers on the Los Angeles Police Department, may Trooper Barry rest in peace. Godspeed to you. And to his family, friends and fellow troopers, try to take some comfort in knowing that he is in a better place. EOW, June 15, 2006.


----------



## DoD102

Rest in Peace Brother. My prayers for your family and for the members of the MSP. Also for his friends and I'm sure the Devens cops who must've know Paul.


----------



## mannysaba

May Trooper Barry rest in Peace. Thoughts and prayers to Family, friends, and fellow Troopers.


----------



## Rock

RIP *brother*. It was an honor to know you over these last 20 years. May god bless your family.


----------



## Q5POS

Paul was my classmate as well. A great guy who loved his family, friends, and job. Always had a smile on his face and would always go out of his way to say hello. I just spoke with him about two months ago when I ran into him at MHQ and he was he old jolley self. God bless him and his family, we'll miss you Paul!!


----------



## jay-z

To the family of Trooper Barry, I'm sorry for your lost my prayers are with you...


----------



## Muggsy09

Condolences to Trooper Barry's family.


----------



## Patriot

It was with great sadness that I learned of Trooper Barry's passing. I knew Paul, which is to say that I ran into him from time to time when he was out of the Holden barracks. He was a credit to the MSP, and police in general. He was a cop's cop, and the world is a dimmer place without him. 

Having already made a contribution, I implore all of you, regardless of what if any law enforcement affiliation you have, to give as generously as you can. Paul would have done the same for anyone of us, he was above the petty rivalries between us (muni's, townies, state, whatever) that we allow, sadly, to continue.

It is moments like these that we are reminded that the thin blue line is all we have.

My thoughts and prayers are with his family, his fellow troopers, and especially his children.


----------



## odie416

God Bless You Trooper Barry And Your Family.......


----------



## K917

Rest in peace great warrior. The thin blue line will not break. Fear not, for your brothers in blue will take care of your family.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Funeral for trooper set for Tuesday: Crash killed father of 7*
By *Jennifer Kavanaugh*/ Daily News Staff
Saturday, June 17, 2006 - Updated: 09:51 AM EST

*T*he state trooper killed in an early-morning highway crash in Wrentham Thursday will be laid to rest Tuesday in Dorchester, where the husband and father of seven young children had lived before moving to Franklin a couple of years ago.


Trooper Paul F. Barry, 39, had been driving home from an overnight police detail early Thursday morning when his cruiser drifted into the breakdown lane on Interstate 495 and hit an unoccupied dump truck parked there. He had been wearing a seat belt, but he died of his injuries at Milford Regional Medical Center.

In recent days, Barry's co-workers have described Barry as a devoted family man. Family members, friends and a large number of police officials are expected to attend his wake Monday and funeral Tuesday at St. Mark's Church in Dorchester, followed by a burial a few miles away at Cedar Grove Cemetery. 
Yesterday, state police officials elaborated little on the investigation, declining to comment about whether Barry may have fallen asleep, the identity of the truck's owner or about a report that a retired Southboro fire chief had alerted state police to the parked truck more than six hours before the fatal crash. 
"All aspects of the accident are under investigation," Trooper Tom Ryan said yesterday. "We wouldn't comment now on any specific aspect of the investigation." 
Peter Phaneuf, who was Southboro's fire chief for eight years, told the Daily News that he and his wife, Southboro Selectman Bonnie Phaneuf, had been driving up I-495 Wednesday about 10 p.m. when they spotted the dump truck, parked "barely" inside the breakdown lane in a dark spot. The truck had no reflectors, he said. 
The retired chief said he called the state police on his cell phone and that a dispatcher said the police would take care of it.

Donations to assist the seven children and widow of state Trooper Paul F. Barry may be mailed to: Bank of America, c/o the Children of Paul F. Barry Memorial Fund, 80 Franklin Village Drive, Franklin, MA 02038.


----------



## Guest

God Bless Trooper Barry and his family. Anyone know what his cruiser number was?


----------



## Killjoy

Rest in peace, brother, you will be sorely missed...my thoughts and prayers go out to your family. It seems like only yesterday when we were being run around the track in New Braintree....and later, being pinned in the Mullins Center...the world is a poorer place without you.


----------



## Guest

My condolences to the family Trooper Barry and to his brothers and sisters of MSP, May he live on in our hearts.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Trooper dies in cruiser accident*

Paul was also a classmate of mine. He was a wonderful person who will be greatly missed. My heartfelt sympathies go out to his family. He was so proud of his family.



TPRSERG said:


> Paul will be greatly missed. I saw him just a few months ago at Fleet and he was also my classmate.
> In memory of Paul,
> "First Platoon, second to none, Ready to train, ready to run. Second and Third can only dream of being part of our hardcore team."
> We'll miss you Paul. God bless and thank you to everyone for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Doldenquist

Trooper Barry May You RIP. My thoughts and prayers go out to your family and the MSP.


----------



## federal officer

God Bless


----------



## MVS

Any arrangments yet?


----------



## kwflatbed

*Donations pour in for family of trooper
*By *Matt Lynch*/ Daily News Staff
Sunday, June 18, 2006

*F*RANKLIN -- When a field trip for fifth-graders at Oak Street Elementary School was rained out, the students decided to find a better way to spend the money.


Rather than reschedule the trip, they opted to give the money to the family of state Trooper Paul F. Barry, a Franklin resident who died Thursday when his cruiser struck an unoccupied dump truck in the breakdown lane.

"The kids voted to donate it to the family for a fund set up at the bank," said Jeffrey Roy, chairman of the Franklin School Committee.

 The generous fifth-graders were just some of a number of people from across the state who are reaching out to Barry's surviving family, his wife and seven children.


Lt. Eric Anderson, a public affairs officer with the Massachusetts State Police, said he expected officers from all over to help out to Barry's family.

"We're a close-knit group of police officers, and in a situation like this, with seven kids and a widow, we're expecting a pretty huge response," said Anderson.

Anderson said some troopers who worked with Barry have started the "Children of Paul F. Barry Memorial Fund" with Bank of America, and area retail stores are starting to get involved.

This week, six area Shaw's supermarkets will have canisters set up at every checkout register for people to donate money to the Barry family. Shaw's will match each store's total, up to $2,000.

The Shaw's program started yesterday, and by early afternoon, every jar at each of the six open checkout aisles at the Shaw's on Prospect Street in Milford was stuffed with dollars and coins.

Upton's Pat Wood, who dropped $3 in the jar, said she knew the family needed as much help as they could get.

"For a wife with seven kids, she has a hard row to hoe," said Wood. "I feel so bad for that family."

Melinda Kapatoes of Hopedale said everybody has a role to play to help the Barry family.

"I just can't imagine something like that," said Kapatoes, a mother of three. "I hope that woman has a lot of support from family and friends to help her through."

Officials at the Franklin Police Department said they would organize some kind of fund-raising effort, but it's too soon to discuss any details.

Anderson said he expects support from across the country, with troopers from as far away as California scheduled to attend Barry's funeral Tuesday in Dorchester.

At the Web site www.odmp.com, a memorial page is set up for officers killed in the line of duty. Only a few days old, Barry's page boasted notes from troopers from several states including Utah, Georgia, Nevada and Ohio.

"The Thin Blue Line is now one man thinner," wrote patrolmen from the North Providence Police Department. "Brother Barry, please protect the rest of us. God bless your family and your department."

"Thank you for your service to the Commonwealth of Massachusetts and the United States of America, and thank you for protecting my family members that still live in Massachusetts," wrote William Mosher, a Holliston native now with the Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department.

Donations to the Bank of America memorial fund should be sent to: Children of Paul F. Barry Memorial Fund, 80 Franklin Village Dr., Franklin, Massachusetts, 02038.
 (Matt Lynch can be reached at 508-634-7556 or [email protected].)


----------



## kwflatbed

*Barry, Paul F.*
Sunday, June 18, 2006 *T*rooper Paul F. (MA State Police), in the line of duty, of Franklin formerly of Dorchester June 15, 2006. 
Beloved husband and best friend of Maryellen (Hayes) Barry. Adoring father of Nicholas J., Emily A., Alexandra M., Colin J., Michaela K., James E., and Elizabeth G. Barry. Devoted son of Eleanor L. (Dwyer) and Ed "Francis" Barry of Hyannis. Son-in-law of Jeanne M. (DeLorie) Hayes of Dorchester and the late James M. Hayes. Cherished brother of Edward P. Barry and his wife Kathleen of Watertown and Mary Foster and her husband Bryan of Rockland. Brother-in-law to Michael and Judy Hayes of OH. Susan and Christopher Mullen of Dorchester and James Hayes of Dorchester. Loving uncle to Hannah and Christopher Barry, Griffin, Chloe and Cordelia Foster and Hayley Hayes-Carr. Visiting hours will be held in St. Mark's Church, 1725 Dorchester Avenue, Dorchester on Monday from 2:00-8:00 P.M. A Mass of Christian Burial will be celebrated Tuesday morning in St. Mark's Church at 11:00 o'clock. Relatives and friends respectfully invited. Interment Cedar Grove Cemetery. Longtime camp counselor for Exceptional Citizens Week at Camp Fatima, in NH. In lieu of flowers, remembrances may be made in Paul's memory to: The Children of Paul F. Barry Memorial Fund, Bank of America, 80 Franklin Village Drive, Franklin MA. 02038. 

For messages of condolence, 

http://www.oconnorandson.com


----------



## massirishcop

My condolences to Trooper Barry's family, rest in peace brother.


----------



## bsco608

JOHN 15:13

​"Greater love hath no man, than he who giveth his life for a brother."

"Freedom isn't free, it is paid for through the blood and sweat of a few brave soles."

Trooper Barry, may God bless and keep you and your family in his arms. To Trooper Barry's family and his brothers and sister in the MSP my prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## kwflatbed

*









*Maryellen Barry, widow of Trooper Paul F. Barry, stands outside a chapel in Dorchester with some of her children. (Ken McGagh photo)

*Trooper laid to rest
*By *Jennifer Kavanaugh*/ Daily News Staff
Wednesday, June 21, 2006 - Updated: 03:01 AM EST

*D*ORCHESTER -- A part of Boston stopped and watched silently yesterday as family members, friends and co-workers laid Massachusetts State Police Trooper Paul F. Barry to rest in the city he called home before moving to Franklin a few years ago.


Barry, 39, died last Thursday after his cruiser crashed into a parked dump truck on Interstate 495 in Wrentham. Yesterday, Barry's wife, Maryellen, and his seven young children gathered at St. Mark Church, along with Gov. Mitt Romney and Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey, hundreds of troopers and law enforcement representatives from as far away as California.

 As bagpipes played and troopers marched in formation, the somber spectacle also attracted crowds of onlookers along normally busy Dorchester Avenue, which was partially closed yesterday. Many of the people gathered had not known Barry, but he was one of them, they said, and they braved the scorching heat to pay their respects.


"I've never seen anything like this -- it's such an outpouring from all across the place," said Helen Young, who stood across the street with her husband, Jack. "Dorchester's like that. It's a close-knit community. When something like this happens, it affects everybody."

The formations of troopers and other police officers outside the church lasted more than an hour before the funeral began. The procession's formality was broken only by the distribution of bottled water to keep people from getting sick from the heat, especially as the troopers were outfitted in full dress uniforms and gloves.

Afterward, mourners drove in a slow procession to nearby Cedar Grove Cemetery. Meredith Lombardi and her 5-year-old son, Jack, who was wearing a Massachusetts State Police T-shirt, joined a smaller crowd waiting outside the cemetery gates.

The Lombardis watched as a seemingly endless stream of cars passed under a large American flag and an arch formed by two fire truck ladders, and the cars were followed by Romney and several police officials marching on foot.

"I felt like I had to be here," said Lombardi, who had driven up from Hanover. Her husband, Mark, is a state trooper, and he had worked with Barry on details, she said. She said the procession was hard to watch, but she takes comfort in being part of that community, she said.

"The state police are amazing," Lombardi said. "Everyone's there for each other."

Barry, a six-year veteran of the department, had been driving home from an overnight traffic detail in Boston when his cruiser drifted into the breakdown lane and crashed into an unoccupied dump truck parked there. He was pronounced dead shortly afterward at Milford Regional Medical Center.

The accident is still under investigation, though questions have arisen about the parked truck on the highway, and what it was doing there. Peter Phaneuf, a retired Southborough Fire chief, said he had called the state police more than six hours before the fatal crash about the parked truck.

Yesterday, however, the focus was not on the details of the accident but on the young family mourning Barry's loss. People watched respectfully as Maryellen Barry appeared outside the church with her children, Nicholas, Emily, Alexandra, Colin, Michaela, James and Elizabeth.

"I don't know the lady, but I feel her pain," said Ethel Paris of Dorchester as she watched the procession outside the church. "We need to support her." 
 Tamara McMillian, another Dorchester resident, said she donated some money to the fund for the Barry children, and she hopes more people will do the same. 
"It's going to be really hard on that mother to raise seven kids," McMillian said, looking across the street at the church. "God bless her." 
(Jennifer Kavanaugh can be reached at 508-626-4416 or at [email protected].)


----------



## Killjoy

It was a sad day....I'm proud that those of us in the 75th RTT marched together again to pay Paul their respects....rest in peace, brother.


----------



## ejdet

RIP Trooper Barry. 
Our Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## GARDA

View attachment 2966


Trooper Paul F. Barry was killed in the line of duty on June 15, 2006. Tpr. Barry died as a result of injuries sustained in a cruiser accident on Rte. 495 in Wrentham. Tomorrow, I am honored to play in my classmates memorial golf tournament. 
Mary Ellen, God Bless you and Paul's seven children... you are thought about often by your extended 75th RTT family. RIP buddy.


----------



## cc3915

*Please take a moment out of your day on Friday, June 15, 2012 to remember and honor the sacrifice of Trooper Paul F. Barry.*

*







*


----------

